# Servicing - Wirral Area



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of a reputable (positive) garage that 
is experienced in servicing Motorhomes around the Wirral area?

Jurek & Liz


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

An excellent place in Clevelend Street Birkenhead. I travel from Ardrossan, Scotland when ever I need work. Not very often, as he is the person who does the maintenance. Been with him for over 15 years. 

Ring Mike Grealis 0151 666 2221. I would, and have, recommended him to any Motorhome owner in the Northwest.

Regards
Westkirby01


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

See if NW Ambulance Garage in Ellesmere Port still does repairs and mots' (behind the Fire Station) used to take our last van there


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Durley garage on the Prenton Industrial estate, service mine and many others, the owner was a motorhomer and really welcomes them.

The phone number is 0151 608 0788 post code CH3 3DU

Thats given you a few to think about.

Cheers Sid


----------



## smartgolfer (Apr 27, 2011)

*Service Wirral Area*

Very pleased, i had a 12month service done with Mike Grealis
on the Bessy 2.8.

He knows his stuff, and is remarkably enthusiastic on Motorhomes.

Well impressed can reccomend.


----------

